# New solution for white decals



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

https://www.micromark.com/Ghost-White-Toner-for-HP-M452dw-Printer


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

Now that they have the powder, let's see it in cartidges for other models printers! There are plenty of laser printers for under $100. Kinda sucks the one they picked was a $450 model.

Still, good to finally see this!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

kekker said:


> Now that they have the powder, let's see it in cartidges for other models printers! There are plenty of laser printers for under $100. Kinda sucks the one they picked was a $450 model.
> 
> Still, good to finally see this!


They apparently DO make it for other printers. 

https://www.ghost-white-toner.com/


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Or find someone who has one. 20 bucks here and there would add up fast.


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking the site, it looks like there are only two types of printers - some HP laserjet pro 200 models and some Canon I-Sensys models. From what I've seen there that's the only two kinds, and only one of the Canon models goes for just under $200.

I'd go the $156 for a white cartridge if it was available for a sub-$100 printer, but... I would never print enough white to justify it!

Now anyone out there who does custom decals might consider getting one of these. The only other white printing I've seen is a rub-on transfer system that takes multiple steps.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ALPS printers, long out of production, can print white.
they are still available on eBay. not cheap.
they can do a lot including metal .... silver, gold, chrome.
they use a dry ink procedure with cassettes (yes very similar to music cassettes) of individual colors and make a separate pass for each color.
still a very expensive prospect, but an option.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Supported printers:

https://www.ghost-white-toner.com/ghost-white-toner-for-your-printer/


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Has anyone tried making a custom white dry transfer and using that for the white background? If you're applying over top of a printed design on paper for use with a transfer medium, it seems this should work just as well???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fozzie said:


> https://www.micromark.com/Ghost-White-Toner-for-HP-M452dw-Printer



Is that $350 for JUST the white toner cartridge?? :surprise:


----------



## MHaz (Aug 18, 1999)

John P said:


> Is that $350 for JUST the white toner cartridge?? :surprise:


Yep... All of a sudden, Eduard's setup fee of $150 doesn't sound so bad...


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

That price does seems a bit on the excessive side, looking up genuine HP toner for that printer it's less than $150, 3rd party cartridges are less than $50.

But it may be fairly hard to make a white cartridge, the assembly line would have to be spotless, not a trace of any other color toner anywhere near the equipment. And if you've ever had toner spill you'd know how easy it is to spread that stuff everywhere...


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

Plus since there's probably economy of scale. Since cmyk toners are really common I'm sure they cost a lot less, while this company seems to be the only one with white, it costs so much more to source.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder how pure the white prints?
considering the other colors getting used by the same head?


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Printers are fairly cheap to come by, but the shocking part is the inks, those prices are stratospheric.....


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Everything costs more on Macro-Markup. The printer and the Ghost White toner are both cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

alpink said:


> ALPS printers, long out of production, can print white.
> they are still available on eBay. not cheap.
> they can do a lot including metal .... silver, gold, chrome.
> they use a dry ink procedure with cassettes (yes very similar to music cassettes) of individual colors and make a separate pass for each color.
> still a very expensive prospect, but an option.


I also understand you need an 'older' (64 bit) operating system to make their software work. Meaning you have to buy an old computer to run it. Which are also not that easy to find as they once were. :lurk5:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I also understand you need an 'older' (64 bit) operating system to make their software work. Meaning you have to buy an old computer to run it. Which are also not that easy to find as they once were. :lurk5:



yes, it appears that MicroMush XP OS is the last system that is compatible.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

John P said:


> Is that $350 for JUST the white toner cartridge?? :surprise:


On their website (toner manufacturer) they have carts of white that were $162...for a different printer. Don't know why so much for that particular printer. Maybe they have more toner in them...?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

alpink said:


> yes, it appears that MicroMush XP OS is the last system that is compatible.


I've got an antique Gateway with XP under my desk running my Alps. Any later OS, you'll only find generic drivers that make it a generic printer, unable to use the very features you bought it for. And CorelDraw X4 is the latest version of Corel I can use on it, because it's a standalone, and later Corels need the internet to load and work.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I also understand you need an 'older' (64 bit) operating system to make their software work. Meaning you have to buy an old computer to run it. Which are also not that easy to find as they once were. :lurk5:



No you don't need another computer to run XP under Win7 or 10. You can get the free Virtual Box software and install XP in it. So you will be running XP under Win 7 or 10 in another seperate window. At work, we are using Virtual PC (not free) to run prehistoric DOS and WIN98 programs. Sometimes, I have the chance to relive the ''Blue screen of death'' , remember that in Win95, Win98 or Millenium crap...... that god it changed with XP...... much more reliable.....


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

f1steph said:


> Virtual Box software and install XP in it.


My experience with virtual machines is they are fine for running ancient software, but when you need a hardware interface (ie a printer) that's when you run into issues.


----------



## MHaz (Aug 18, 1999)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> My experience with virtual machines is they are fine for running ancient software, but when you need a hardware interface (ie a printer) that's when you run into issues.


I've never had an issue with the modern VM software. I'm on an iMac, running Windows 7 under VMWare Fusion, and have zero issues using my USB->Parallel adapter, albeit with the proper driver installed. You just need to make sure your VM is set to take control of that particular port away from the physical machine, and you should be good to go. YMMV, of course.


----------

